# Introducing myself



## Cary (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi all, 

Glad to have signed up. Thinking of making the move to Spain. Would appreciate any info to supplement my research. 

Which areas are best?

Good property prices?

Anything to be aware of etc?

No kids. Just the husband and myself so our plans can be quite flexible. 

Looks like there is quite a few forum threads to keep me busy reading for a while. :ranger:


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Cary said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Glad to have signed up. Thinking of making the move to Spain. Would appreciate any info to supplement my research.
> 
> ...


Hi Cary, welcome to the forum

Which areas are best? Best for what? It really depends on what you are looking for

Property prices vary around the country, and also it depends again on what you want.

Yes, theres much to be aware of and looking through the threeads on here will help you. I see you are in Turkey. Are you EU citizens, as that makes a difference if you are not


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Which areas are the best?

Well I live in the Canarian Archipelago, others live in most provinces of Spain, so you will get many different answers, it depends what exactly you are seeking for your new life.

You can see views of the isolated island where I live on the link below


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!! We live in Axarquia, part of Andalucia and in the province of Malaga which is on the Costa del Sol but about 50 kms east of Malaga. We chose this area partly because the OHs parents live here (was that a wise move on my part? the debate rages on) and because for us it is the real Spain rather than too much commercialism and tourism (although, of course, we have both as well just nowhere near as much and not so full in your face). And we love southern Spain. Your first question should be inland or the coast, followed by weather. Do you like a lot of rain, head north, do you like baking hot summers head inland or south etc etc. Do you need to find work? Then it is most likely you won't find any. Do you have a source of income (pensions etc) then come on down, the price is right although I think it is more expensive than Turkey.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

We were in a similar situation a few years ago. We knew we wanted to retire to Spain but weren't quite sure where to start looking, so we made a checklist based on what was important to us and how we envisaged spending our time, and that helped us narrow it down. 

We chose to be inland, surrounded by beautiful forests and mountains, because we got twice the house for our money and plenty of living space is important to us. The village/pueblo where we live is old-fashioned, friendly, very community-oriented and virtually tourist-free apart from a few cyclists and birdwatchers. The downside is we are a long way from beaches, shopping centres, theatres, music venues etc and sometimes feel culturally isolated.

Nowhere is perfect. The closer a place gets to perfection, the more people want to be there and so the prices go up and there are too many people.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> We were in a similar situation a few years ago. We knew we wanted to retire to Spain but weren't quite sure where to start looking, so we made a checklist based on what was important to us and how we envisaged spending our time, and that helped us narrow it down.
> 
> We chose to be inland, surrounded by beautiful forests and mountains, because we got twice the house for our money and plenty of living space is important to us. The village/pueblo where we live is old-fashioned, friendly, very community-oriented and virtually tourist-free apart from a few cyclists and birdwatchers. The downside is we are a long way from beaches, shopping centres, theatres, music venues etc and sometimes feel culturally isolated.
> 
> Nowhere is perfect. The closer a place gets to perfection, the more people want to be there and so the prices go up and there are too many people.


ditto

We live in a village quite a way from the tourist areas but it is populated by a warm and loving people who are quite exceptional. Our location is in the heading to this reply.

Biggest tip is "do plenty of research" it can work out expensive to try first one place then move to somewhere else.


----------



## Cary (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi All, Thanks for the replies. Very helpful

@Stravinsky - Yes, both of us are EU citizens. We declared ourselves non resident of the UK but I am assuming that will not mean anything. Love your pictures btw.

@Hepa - Never heard of that area. Your pictures mean it has gone onto the research list. Thank you very much

@Thrax - Somewhere in the Malaga region was first on our list. We were actually looking at Nerja. Don't need to work however I am investigating different options for pensions just to make it stretch a bit further. The goal posts in Turkey have moved considerably in recent years and we spend more than intended. 

@Alcalaina - Very true. if a place was perfect than the whole world and his wife would be living there. I would like to be away from commercialised and tourist places but still in close proximity to shops etc. The car is going to have to go so will be relying on public transport. More reading for me in your blog. Thanks for that. 

@baldilocks. Yes, totally agree research is important. An option is to rent for a year first before making any financial commitment to property.


----------

